#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 樂園５週年紀念Ｔ圖案 票選活動[結束]

## J.C.

*票選活動已結束 感謝大家的投票
最終圖案為綠色版本*

====================

經過意見收集與討論 樂園的紀念衣圖案做了新的版本
希望透過投票選出大家最喜歡的設計

新的設計分成綠色款與藍色款 *將選出一種作為最終版本*
衣服本身顏色為*白色*
票選時間只有5天 請把握機會喔~

預購活動詳情: http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=46802
想預購的朋友仍可登記 謝謝~

----------


## 洛肯

綠色的好~~~
小獸我喜歡橄欖綠喔~

----------

